# Long Let



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

Having recently identified the opportunities in Central and Northern Portugal presented by cortijas my wife and I decided to investigate properly but were let down at the last minute and find ourselves with a ferry booked on Tuesday and nowhere to go. On the basis that everything in life is an opportunity we are now looking - very hard and very fast for a house to live in for a few months - anything from 4 - 9. The area is not critical but as we will be looking around at property the most desirable would be a central location.

Our needs are simple; minimum two bedroom, some outside space, comfortable, fully furnished interior and either an internet connection or the possibility of adding one. Clearly, an eighty inch plasma, dishwasher and spa bath are all desirable but under the circumstances we are prepared to compromise.

We have search and sent enquiries through Peaceful Portugal, OLX, Pure Portugal, Owners Direct and a few others but suggestions on where else to look are very welcome. If you know of something specific drop me a message, I'll not be far from my laptop till this opportunity has been well and truly grasped.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Going to look at some properties today with a friend. Will see what is available. Area Rio Maior. Have sent you a pm


----------



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks to those who tried to help. We found an excellent let.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you got what you needed.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

worldlywanderer said:


> Thanks to those who tried to help. We found an excellent let.



great news. where have you managed to settle?


----------

